# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  dimana dijual barang2 ini di Jakarta?

## koimania

Para member ada yg tahu tdk dimana saya bisa dapatkan barang2 ini di Jakarta:
1. Obat : Acriflavine dan Praziquantel
2. Alat test digital untuk: kadar garam (salinity); kadar amoniak, PH dan nitrit
3. Mikroskop sampai dengan 400X

Saya sdh coba pakai alat ukur yg bentuk cairan selain akurasinya susah dibaca dan penggunaannya terbatas beberapa kali.

terima kasih.

----------


## koimania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhidayat2000

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

